

Reddit community cracks a cyphered message found on a subway station - MK_Dev
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/w2231/reddit_i_think_i_found_a_dead_drop/

======
Tossrock
A substitution cipher wasn't secure even in 1846 [1]. This is probably part of
an ARG [2] or just the original poster trolling for attention.

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gold-Bug>

[2]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternate_reality_game>

------
p_sherman
Idiocy. I don't want to read Reddit. Stop this.

------
mbustamante
i can't see the cyphered message, it says "[deleted]"

~~~
mfincham
Submitter says it was removed on a Reddit technicality.

<http://www.reddit.com/user/rct096>

"canipaybycheck Your post was removed because you did not ask a question in
the title, which is the first rule in the sidebar. I hope that helps, have a
nice day!

I am still alive don't worry!!"

------
rsanchez1
This isn't reddit, damnit!

